# Today is My Chickens' Birthday



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

happy birthday, ladies! :birthday:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I keep meaning to ask what Javelin thinks of the chickens. All pups are naturally curious, but having good role models has to help. Can't believe the hens are already a year old.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed, he is very interested in them. He chased Sarah one day recently but I was able to call him off her. It is a work in progress. Peeves needs a little refresher on his leaving them alone too. I think maybe Javelin's excitability around them has gotten him charged up too. I will have to take Javelin out with Lily or just me and him with some extra special things to occupy his interest more strongly than the birds.

I have been getting 2, 3 or sometimes 4 eggs a day. Rarely none or one. Salome is the best layer and has never had a broody day. Ruthie also is not broody at all, but Rachel and Sarah have each had a couple of rounds of broodiness in the last couple of months. I haven't had to resort to wildly drastic measures to snap them out of it so far.

A tiny bit of me misses Reb. He is such a handsome bird, but the crowing at all hours and his aggressiveness were not compatible with happy, safe living.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rachel, Sarah, Ruthie, & Salome! Wow a whole year has gone by already? It seems like such a short time ago they were still in pin feathers!!! Glad they turned out to be good layers for you! Fresh eggs..YUM!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Hatchday, girls! I love chickens. Had several sweet girls growing up.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, ladies. You have very nice looking accommodations plus your own security (insecurity?) detail. You hatched in the right place


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst there are days when the quadrapedal mammals provide security and days they don't!


----------

